# Hello



## Tyvinjoot (Jul 13, 2017)

I look forward to exchanging ideas and discussion topics with all of you. Please excuse me in advance if I seem blunt or terse at times, or make spelling mistakes. I've learned a lot here already just lurking around but this forum helped me a lot.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome to TAM! Glad you're here


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Tyvinjoot said:


> I look forward to exchanging ideas and discussion topics with all of you. Please excuse me in advance if I seem blunt or terse at times, or make spelling mistakes. I've learned a lot here already just lurking around but this forum helped me a lot.


*And please rest assured that you can help out TAM just as much by being here and sharing your thoughts with everyone here!*


----------



## Tyvinjoot (Jul 13, 2017)

Sure thing. Will be active and be a good listener.


----------

